# Gentle Recipe for Satin Balls?



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

I need to put weight on my boy but he has a very sensitive stomach. He just turned a year and is about 74 lbs. He has been this weight for the past 4 or 5 months. Is that normal? 

He has had some digestion issues in the past but has been fine the past few months on a low ingredient/low fat diet. The thing is he still wont gain the weight back he lost while he was sick. 

He eats about 5 cups of Blue Buffalo a day and have been supplementing it with ground beef. He does fine with the ground beef. 

I have not had him extensively tested for anything digestion related and I feel no reason to now that we found a diet that works with him. If he has another bad flare up I will get him tested to see if it is something more. He is very very active and we are always at training/park/etc etc


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I tried Satin Balls for my extra lean Great Dane..he loved them, no problems except then he stopped eating his kibble.

74lbs doesn't sound bad if it is the GSD in your pic


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You need to post a photo (and how tall is he at the shoulders?) so we can see how he looks. 

That weight may be fine for his build and body type, we need so see pictures.

Better to have our dogs lean than fat, and most dogs in the USA are fat fat fat so it's hard to know what a good normal weight should look like (even the vets get confused  )


----------



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

He is 26 inches at the shoulders. I will post some pics as soon as I can.

He doesn't look malnourished but you can feel his spine, ribs and hip bones :/


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah, my Great Dane is like that...his bony butt bruises me when he sits on my lap lol pics would be great!


----------



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are some pics... let me know what you think!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

He looks almost exactly like my dog. If I didn't know any better I'd say you stole my pictures. My dog is 26 inches tall and weighs somewhere from 75 to 80 lbs. Yours looks great...you should always be able to feel the bones, just not see them. I can't see any of the ribs so he looks to be a very good weight.

BTW mine also just turned one and hasn't gained much weight for a while. He eats 2.5 cups of fromms kibble a day with about a cup of pre-made raw.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How tall is he at the shoulders?

Cause he actually looks pretty good to me too. Wouldn't want him any thinner, but I'd say what your are feeding him is fine.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

OP said 26". I think he looks like he's at a good weight. Also, he just turned a year so he still has filling out to do.

Here's a few recipes though in case you decide to try them

http://www.holisticdog.org/Nutrition/Satinballs/satinballs2.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

fuzzybunny said:


> OP said 26". I think he looks like he's at a good weight. Also, he just turned a year so he still has filling out to do.


Oops, sorry, I just saw the photos....:wub: missed the earlier post with height.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

To me he looks just a bit too on the lean side. But, he is young and developing and I can not feel him through the pics to say 100%. You say he won't gain back the weight he lost from when he was sick. What was his prior weight? Do you have photos of him at that weight?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

He looks fine to me, he's still a baby and will continue to fill out over the next 1-2 years even if he doesn't technically gain weight. It's normal to feel some bones, if you couldn't then he'd be overweight which is going to be a lot more damaging to his body than being a couple pounds underweight. (Which he looks to be a HEALTHY weight imo)

He's already eating a LOT of food. I don't think there is any sense in adding anything else when he looks fine.

Beautiful boy! :wub:


----------



## kellzey (Apr 12, 2004)

I think he looks fine. He's a year so he still has some "filling out" to do... Handsome boy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He looks fine to me too, on the thin side, but not emaciated. If he's tolerating the food you're using now, I'd just up the quantity a little if you're concerned about his weight, no need to add anything extra. He may just have a high metabolism.


----------

